# my digital rs spl is 6 years old



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

my digital rs spl is at least 5 or 6 years old and i saw a post on here about how older digital and analog meters used to measure the same and i posted my graphs from my first measurments under my graphs thread and i'm wondering if i should be using the old analog .cal file to get the right results...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Post your serial number and it would be easier to determine where it is in the list we compiled.. Then maybe we could give a suggestion which file to use

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

the only other number i found was on a sticker that read Q.C. 07 A02 TEC... i don't know where i would find the serial number...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Q.C. 07 A02 TEC


Which is the number we are looking for.

Check here and see where you are in the list (at bottom). I would certainly use the old analog cal file, since your date is so old.
Your best bet of course is to purchase a new mic such as the ECM8000 or the Galaxy CM140.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

ok what would i need if i purchased the ecm8000.... i read i needed a pre amp or something... i'm thinking of purchasing the 2496 just cause i don't wanna deal with the midi problem and itz being discontuied...

also when i use the old analog cal file i get this graph... i know itz cut short at 120 which i did when i measured it since i was going through the 7.1 sub input... i'm just wondering if that looks somewhat correct for a measurement and at the bottom 20hz why is it lower then the target line... is that because i have nht 12inch in the corner of my living one which is open to the dining room and kitchen itz an open floorplan living room... so i need maybe a second sub to get the low end up higher to the target line??? thanks again for the help...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, you would need a mic amp... the Behringer XENYX 802 Mixer/Mic Preamp is available for $60 at Parts Express, plus you may want a mic cable as well, although not mandatory. Total of about $115.

Your best bet IMO would be the Galaxy CM-140, which I may have at a slight discount for Shack members soon or you could pick it up at the Electronics Store for $99.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> i read i needed a pre amp or something


Yeah, you need a preamp for the ECM8000. The XENYX502 is fine (looks like they added the preamp to it). You could also get a Galaxy CM-140 that also has a meter on it, so you don't require the RS meter part of the equation... Sonnie is going to create a calibration file for the galaxy at some point..

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think the 502 has Phantom Power.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I don't think the 502 has Phantom Power.


OK, I thought they had added it when they switched from the "UB" models to the "XENYX" models. Maybe not though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

so i don't need a pre amp for the galaxy and that is a better instrument then the ecm8000 microphone??? also does that graph look right for a measurement????


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks fine. Normally you would measure the sub alone with the mains disconnected.....


----------

